# Element 950 Ausstattung



## Dreamworks (6. April 2012)

Servus,

ich bastel grad mein Element 950 zusammen welches ich im Mai kaufen möchte. Die Grundausstattung gefällt mir im Detail jedoch noch nicht so ganz, so das ich etwas ändern möchte.

Die Bremsen sind Formula RX und sollen ja recht anfällig sein....mir wurde zu Hope Tech V2 geraten welche ich allerdings sehr schwer finde und auch nicht wirklich günstig ist.

Tendenz zu Hope Tech X2 oder ? (Shimano?)

Was sagt ihr zur Federgabel Rock Shox Revelation? man findet recht wenig übder die Gabel und ich würde gern Wissen, wie die im Vergleich zu einer SID ist. Eine Fox kommt nicht in Frage! Der Service ist einfach so bescheiden das ich mit denen durch bin 

Bei der Kurbel ist im 29er Segment ja ne 2er so beliebt. Ich Tendiere jedoch zu 3 fach Shimano XT. Bei Sram ist die 2 fach schon schwerer als die Shimano und das Lager ist sicher auch nicht besser. 

Der Umwerfer Sram X7 wird durch einen XT Umwerfer ersetzt.

Es sind eben die Kleiningkeiten bei denen ich noch nicht sicher bin, wobei ne Bremse ja keine Kleinigkeit mehr ist.

Für Tipps und Anregungen sage ich schon Danke


----------



## spatzel (16. April 2012)

Salute,ich fahr an meinem 970 die R1 mit XT Scheiben,hauen wie Sau und sind vor allem ruhig,was ja bei den RX und R1 mit Originalscheiben nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.Wenn du unterwegs den Federweg verstellen willst,bleib bei der Revelation.Ich finde die SID(15mm) etwas weicher als die Tower Pro(20mm),Ansprechverhalten ist bei der Tower auch nen Tick besser.Umwerfer hab ich gegen einen X.0getauscht und fahre auch 3fach,da ich auch öfters meine Tochter hinten dran hab.Und du wirst dieses Rad lieben........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (17. April 2012)

Servus,

ich habe nun die Hope X2 genommen, da hört man eigentlich nur gutes von. Mein Umwerfer ist ein SLX weil ich denke das der locker ausreicht und kostengünstig zu ersetzen wäre wenn nicht.

Die Kurbel ist ne SLX wobei mich die einfach Optisch noch nicht wirklich umhaut. Hier geht die Tendez klar zur XT auch wenn die Schaltunterschiede marginal sind. Ob der Preis für die Optik gerechtfertigt ist hmm  

Das Bike liebe ich schon jetzt, da hast Recht


----------

